# Carl Cestari Combatives, Volume 2



## Phil Elmore (Dec 5, 2002)

I've written a review of Volume 2 in the recently available-once-again Carl Cestari combatives series.  I think Carl's work is the best available on today's market in the field of WW2 combatives, and it's good to see the tapes circulating.

Interestingly, Carl specifically warns against the thumb-on-top-of-the-hand position, a topic of debate in some circles.

I have volume 3 and will be reviewing it soon.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 18, 2003)

I've finally finished my review of the third tape in the Carl Cestari combatives series.  It is here.  This is perhaps the best of the first three tapes, containing as it does very simple but effective principles for groundfighting.  Cestari urges again and again to avoid doing so if possible, but acknowledges that there are times when you simply have to fight from the ground.


----------

